# e36 M3 EXHAUST



## itzoils (Jan 5, 2005)

Hi, I just bought a 98' m3, and I am wondering which exhaust will be the best to choose from. I prefer a high-pitch, loud sound, "Ferrari" sound, but haha its a BMW still. I don't like the "full" muffled sound. So what would be the best exhaust, any suggestions?
"Rieger, AA, UUC, Dinan, Hamann, ACS, Supersprint, Eisenmann, Rogue??"

Thanks


----------

